# Longhorn Cattle



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

Here are a few of ours ... The first picture is Lit' bit and her bull calf. The second picture is one of our bulls (firecracker) with a heifer calf ...


----------



## Okie (Jul 4, 2012)

Beautiful! lucky you. Are they very tame?


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

Thanks!

They are know as the gentle giants and my husband is part of the herd (he can go in the field with no worries) ... I on the the other hand will not turn my back to them. lol

They are rather tame and will take a treat out of your hand, as long as a fly does not land on their back and they go after with a horn. (and you just happen to be in the way )

As far as cattle, I think they are an awesome breed.


----------



## ThreeJ (Jun 28, 2012)

Very cool pics. Number one rule respect the horns. I cant blame you, I wouldnt turn my back either.


----------



## sharkbait (Jul 14, 2012)

Very cool I want the mini longhorns. I am afraid of full sized cows... don't laugh I have a odd list of fears lol


----------



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

*Surprisingly ( VERY SURPRISINGLY !* ).....
A Northern State of MEXICO....State: Sonora ...home of Nogales...and Hermosillo...and Puerto Penasco ( _commonly called _"Rocky Point" ), and other Significant places......... has recently _OUTLAWED_ Bullfights *!!! 

It IS a "Culture-Thing" !* ( "THEY" may "outlaw it" but, other than "exhibitions" in Sonora...it will only CHANGE one thing) .....and THAT is....
WHERE people will go to see a "Bullfight".
Sinaloa, Chihuahua, Coahilla, Baja California, OR any _other PLACE _where tradition and SANITY are paramount.

I just *HATE IT *when "do-gooder" MORALISTS _insist _that THEY are *RIGHT !
*( _In which _God's eyes....*OR....*_In which "Prophet's eyes"_...*??? *)

EACH PERSON understands "_Morality" _...in a different way.
UNLESS...that understanding extends _BEYOND_ that PERSON....
*( like HITLER and TOJO and Hirohito )......*
it has little "effect" upon Society in general...and that person IS entitled to THAT RIGHT.....in the U.S.A.

DON'T BOTHER to be a "*do-gooder"*....it's a MISTAKE !
...just help your Friends and Neighbors..._when you are fortunate enough to able to aissist them. _*AND THEN* do the ABSOLUTE "BEST" that THEY will ALLOW *you *to do...

I have attended MANY Bullfights AND some Cockfights...and *do enjoy the Pagentry of the Bullfight !!!
*( I think that Ernest Hemingway AND James Michener are "rolling-over-in-their-graves" *!!! *)
*AND....*The MEXICAN State of Sonora is *seriously *considering "Outlawing" ...
*ROOSTER FIGHTS !!! *
_maybe......_SOME DAY...._soon ?....We will ALL be viewing *LIFE amd DEATH *_the same stupid way.
(BUTCHER a HOMEGROWN CHICKEN ? *YOU*..my friend..*are a SADIST and a MENACE to SOCIETY !!! *untrue....of course.)

-ReTIRED-
*P.S. *I always CHEERED for the BULL..._because I knew..._that he couldn't WIN ! and _I usually WANTED the BULL to win. 
BUT...eventually..."THEY" we going to EAT HIM anyway._

WE ALL *LOSE *_if WE are "insignificant". TRY to _*BE "signigicant" in a POSITIVE *(?) *Manner !
====BUT allow for the possibility....*that "other-folks" _MIGHT _be every bit as right as YOU ! or me.

who knows....? Certainly (from History) ....Humans don't "Know" *!

*been spending too much on opinions lately...gotta "pull-back"....
_off my 2-peso soapbox. 

-ReTIRED-_* 
*


----------



## Barnbum374 (Mar 14, 2013)

Here is a pic of Bonnie and her first calf. My hubby Got her for me as a wedding gift.


----------



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

They LOOK like THEY are smart enough to AVOID Humans...
....IF at all possible. 

NICE PICTURE ! 
-ReTIRED-


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

They're gorgeous Sundancers and Barnbum!!! Very lovely pictures!


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

LOVe the pics ! I grew up always at my garndparents farm. I dont remember the breeds of cattle they had but they were brown with curly heads. He named ever cow and could call them by name and they would come running. Boy I miss those days, when he got cancer ( they didnt catch it till it was to late) he had to sell and move closure to a hospital. But yeah I would LOVE to have the property for a few cows !


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

My granddad used to raise the same cattle. He and grandma too used to name every one of them and kept all records of them in a neatly organized notebook. The occasion they would add in a new bull, we kids were warned not to go out into the pasture. Ummm, ya, some of us didn't listen very well.  However, I did get that untamed mean bull I was warned about to take a bunch of clover from me. Sure do miss them and those days. Lost Grandma a year ago in March followed by Granddad a year ago this coming June. Grandma from health issues, Granddad because of nursing home negligence.


----------



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

"Grandad"_ probably _should NOT have been in a "Nursing-Home" anyway.
*I WON'T GO there !
*- I'll die at home OR _maybe...unlikely..._in a home of one of my 4 children.
BUT, I will NOT go to a "Nursing Home".
_STRAIGHT *FACT*_* !!!
*-ReTIRED-


----------



## Barnbum374 (Mar 14, 2013)

Most of our cows are brangus and black baldies. We now have two angus bulls. I think we had a charlolais bull when she had this baby. 

I used to tease my hubby that every Texas ranch needed a longhorn, when we were dating so he got me one.


----------



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

Barnbum374 said:


> Most of our cows are brangus and black baldies. We now have two angus bulls. I think we had a charlolais bull when she had this baby.
> 
> I used to tease my hubby that every Texas ranch needed a longhorn, when we were dating so he got me one.


*IF *....I understand ....what I was told....when I lived in Colorado.....
*Charolais *cattle were GOOD for MEAT & DAIRY . 

But, _honestly, _I don't know.

-ReTIRED-


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

ReTIRED said:


> "Grandad"_ probably _should NOT have been in a "Nursing-Home" anyway.
> *I WON'T GO there !*
> - I'll die at home OR _maybe...unlikely..._in a home of one of my 4 children.
> BUT, I will NOT go to a "Nursing Home".
> ...


It wasn't my choice. Bullheaded ignorant daughters (ignorant because they did not want to listen and did not know just what they were doing) put them there even though that place is a hell hole. They were more concerned with fighting over who gets what and nobody wanting to take "real" responsibility for their parents. I pushed and pushed to get them to at least move them to a better place even though it meant traveling for them an extra hour. (2 rather than 1) He had lost well above his knee left leg from gangrene caused by peripheral vascular disease. Had dementia too that came and went. I know he did not get his pain meds when needed for starters. When he fell, he fell face first from a wheelchair that was not his! He had a special one made to tip back because he always leaned so far forward so he wouldn't fall out when being transported. By the time the "top" daughter in charge was willing to listen, it was too late.

He was on his death bed from a 2 week long misdiagnosis too late to fix - partially collapsed lung, excessive fluid retention, and no pain management. I had to tell the RN he needed his pain med - morphine preferably and where is his atropine because he is aspirating. Her answer? Good idea - I'll let the doctor know to write a prescription right away. Really??? I'm only a certified nurses aide telling an RN what he needs? (I was going to school for lpn at the time - done now and graduated waiting to take my boards.) He never got the pain med he needed as scheduled. All of this portion took place at the hospital which is attached to the nursing home - or used to be until recently. Now the hospital is a brand new one across the highway from Lake Michigan and cost millions of dollars to build. Can sue but it comes down to "he was old considering the current expected life span" so the case would be thrown out. Complaints were filed with the state though for what its worth. Grandma's death was caused by natural causes though. She had copd really bad. A year later and I am still angry with this hospital and nursing home. I'm angry too for the family not listening to me. I've spent the past 6 years working specifically with the geriatric population. With working in home health & hospice I've learned so much. I just wish they would have listened and put their differences aside.  Yes, I'd have given anything to have had them home. It would have taken the family working together to make it doable which is something they were not willing to do.


----------



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

7chicks said:


> It wasn't my choice. Bullheaded ignorant daughters (ignorant because they did not want to listen and did not know just what they were doing) put them there even though that place is a hell hole. They were more concerned with fighting over who gets what and nobody wanting to take "real" responsibility for their parents. I pushed and pushed to get them to at least move them to a better place even though it meant traveling for them an extra hour. (2 rather than 1) He had lost well above his knee left leg from gangrene caused by peripheral vascular disease. Had dementia too that came and went. I know he did not get his pain meds when needed for starters. When he fell, he fell face first from a wheelchair that was not his! He had a special one made to tip back because he always leaned so far forward so he wouldn't fall out when being transported. By the time the "top" daughter in charge was willing to listen, it was too late.
> 
> He was on his death bed from a 2 week long misdiagnosis too late to fix - partially collapsed lung, excessive fluid retention, and no pain management. I had to tell the RN he needed his pain med - morphine preferably and where is his atropine because he is aspirating. Her answer? Good idea - I'll let the doctor know to write a prescription right away. Really??? I'm only a certified nurses aide telling an RN what he needs? (I was going to school for lpn at the time - done now and graduated waiting to take my boards.) He never got the pain med he needed as scheduled. All of this portion took place at the hospital which is attached to the nursing home - or used to be until recently. Now the hospital is a brand new one across the highway from Lake Michigan and cost millions of dollars to build. Can sue but it comes down to "he was old considering the current expected life span" so the case would be thrown out. Complaints were filed with the state though for what its worth. Grandma's death was caused by natural causes though. She had copd really bad. A year later and I am still angry with this hospital and nursing home. I'm angry too for the family not listening to me. I've spent the past 6 years working specifically with the geriatric population. With working in home health & hospice I've learned so much. I just wish they would have listened and put their differences aside.  Yes, I'd have given anything to have had them home. It would have taken the family working together to make it doable which is something they were not willing to do.


_________________________-

*THANKS for "telling-the TRUTH" *about this CRAP *!

*-ReTIRED-
P.S. I _doubt _that MY children _think _OR _consider _what "sacrifices" that I made for them. But, it doesn't bother me at all....I didn't _realize _THAT either...until I was about 15 years old. NOT _MY _regret. Maybe (maybe not) _THEIR _regret. I _dunno.
...and I really don't give a hoot in wherever.
_


----------



## Barnbum374 (Mar 14, 2013)

Charolais are good beef cattle. We raised one last year and have been enjoying good home raised beef since January. Had misquote grilled Charolais T-bone steaks tonight. Yummy! Don't think they are any good for milking, but I could be wrong.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

reTIRED - not all places are that bad but this place was. It is one of the only nursing homes in that area so they have a monopoly really. There is one that I would be happy to work at even which is the place I'd hoped to see my grandparents go to. Did 7 weeks of clinic at this other place and had a relative there for a couple years. Care she received was great. Scary to think that we all some day will not be able to care for ourselves so our end years are a fate left to family - if we have any.


----------

